# EU Approves Model 3 Autopilot



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Thinkorswim newsfeed - 10 minutes ago:_ Tesla has secured European approval for the autopilot feature on its Model 3_


----------



## JBrouwertuk (Feb 16, 2019)

Autopilot or Enhanced autopilot?


----------

